# custom Mazzer hopper .....



## ifunky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all,

With our new home (and smaller kitchen) i had problem to fit-in the coffee area :-( and so far the only remaining problem is the mazzer grinder sitting in a small worktop area with a cabinet above it ------> ie can't fit the small hoper on it!!!!

Seen that online on a Kony .... looks pretty cool:










But any other ideas, comments are welcome!

Cheers


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Is that one someone has made or a commercially made one? And what is the run-out gauge for!?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What about this?

View attachment 2668


----------



## GuyLevine (May 19, 2013)

These are cool. I need to mod a new grinder I have bought. What is the usual plan? Do you measure the throat and find something to fit in?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guy if the grinder is the magnum then I know where you can get a micro hopper like the one on the mazzer from, it also blows the exit chute clear of coffee.


----------



## GuyLevine (May 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Guy if the grinder is the magnum then I know where you can get a micro hopper like the one on the mazzer from, it also lows the exit chute dear of coffee.


that would be cool. It's a magnum touch on demand. Arrives Thursday.


----------



## ifunky (Feb 21, 2012)

@coffeechap - not bad at all. any idea how it is made?

For the first one you need to cut a clear perspex tube - think 56mm should do it (60mm would be too big?)

http://www.clearplasticsupplies.co.uk/acrylic_tube_clear.htm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it is a collapsible camera lens hood, doubles as a chute clearer


----------



## GuyLevine (May 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Yes it is a collapsible camera lens hood, doubles as a chute clearer


hi. Where do you get these from please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guy you can find them on eBay you just have to measure the diameter of the burr carrier and then search for that diameter rubber lens hood on eBay.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dave I'm gonna charge you laundry fees!!! haha. My tshirts are getting coffee dust all over them! haha. Its a great little mod and one I'll always use now but I think perhaps I need to keep the lid of the hopper on when I press down. However I use the lid for the rubber lens collapser so maybe I need to get another lid


----------

